

On-the-cheap startups offers lightweight personal web site - FluidDjango
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/07/cardly-lightweight-personal-mi.php

======
wmeredith
I think this is a good idea. I've been making sites like this for friends and
family for years and charging them ~$50/year for hosting and domain
registration fees.

The problem with this is it still isn't your own domain.

